# Live birth



## barbiedahl (Dec 28, 2009)

*w3Wow! We just watched a giant marble mollie give birth to 18 fry. She was being chased so much by three males that we isolated her in the nursery box. We usually let nature take its course, but this time we decided to intervene. Curious thing was that one fry appeared "stuck" in a sack-like substance outside of the birth canal. We let mom out of the nursery box and she was eventually able to get the fry loose. Looks like he made it to a hiding place!

Know of anyone who would like some marble mollies in Cumming, GA?


----------



## User (Feb 24, 2010)

I got to watch my Sailfin Platy give birth to 27 fry last weekend. Very cool. One of the few times I have actually caught it....


----------



## jrodriguez (Jul 20, 2009)

very awsome experience


----------

